# Pet Peeves



## Zeke (Jun 27, 2010)

I hate when people use draw reins instead of trying to get a natural headset without that kind of aid first. I rode at a barn where draw reins were the norm on almost every horse even over fences! Talk about dangerous!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Horses that are spoiled and invade your space just bug the crap out of me.

As far as people (or even mounted people) walking out in front of me, well, that just makes me glad for the horse I do have. I just ask him to walk into them and say "oops, sorry, my bad LOL".


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

People who don't take the time to train their horse properly and then beat them when they dont understand

Yesterday, idiots pulling up towards the barn and laying on the horn. And she's got fricken 11 horses...yep 11.

People who like causing drama at the barn...and act like its about them instead of the horses.

When you're having difficulties with a horse and everyone can see that you are, yet someone comes cantering/trotting by while you're trying to calm your horse down.


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

People who let their horses pull them around and invade their space. Having worked as a barn hand nothing is more irritating than being dragged around by someone's giant idiot of a horse, who they're too lazy/afraid to work with.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

When the judge stops looking at you just because you made a mistake that he/she saw. (Honestly that happened to my friend, the judge wrote down her number, and then asked for a canter to walk transition. The girl's horse stumbled, my friend flew forward. The judge shook his head and never looked at her again.)


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

horses that are hard to catch. that is by far my biggest pet peeve, if i had a gun in my hand i would probably shoot them. I want to be able to grab my horse right away, not spend 15-30mins chasing the dam thing. And i dont have alot of patience and that wears it right down to nothing lol. 

When your leading a horse and they just stop, and wont budge GAH! it ****es me off. There is one at the ranch i work at, that does it all the dam time, and he is like trying to move a boulder. So i finally just started carrying a dressage whip with me, or i make him back up 58,000 feet. I dont have time for him to be a dumbass. And it is actually starting to pay off, sometimes he will stop and all i have to do is turn around and he magically will start walking again. (and no i dont beat him with the dressage whip, ill just tap his side or his hindquarters until he starts walking forward)


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

reining girl said:


> horses that are hard to catch. that is by far my biggest pet peeve, if i had a gun in my hand i would probably shoot them. I want to be able to grab my horse right away, not spend 15-30mins chasing the dam thing. And i dont have alot of patience and that wears it right down to nothing lol.
> 
> When your leading a horse and they just stop, and wont budge GAH! it ****es me off. There is one at the ranch i work at, that does it all the dam time, and he is like trying to move a boulder. So i finally just started carrying a dressage whip with me, or i make him back up 58,000 feet. I dont have time for him to be a dumbass. And it is actually starting to pay off, sometimes he will stop and all i have to do is turn around and he magically will start walking again. (and no i dont beat him with the dressage whip, ill just tap his side or his hindquarters until he starts walking forward)


 
LOL Im hiding my old horse from you! Some days, he was totally uncatchable. While leading him up to the ring, he would frequently lock his knees and not move. I would lunge him right there in the drive way. He learned pretty quick! His new owner still has difficulties catching him though. Poor girl. 

As far as my personal peeves...horses who eat while tacked. I hate it. Drives me nuts. Im not cruel about it...if they've been on a 2 hour trail, Ill let them grab a munch or two. But if im riding for 2 seconds and your horse dives for grass...hes getting two size 10 heels in his sides...lol

People who say 'oh go ahead and use my (bridles saddles brushes) and then come running asking 'did you use my tack?!" uhh...you said I could. I didnt realize that was double speak for dont touch my stuff! (or only use it when I can admire it)

Drama Llamas. Cant handle barn drama...or any kind of drama for that matter. Im too old!

Trail walkers. I dont mind a nice relaxing trail ride but nothing is more boring than plodding the same trail for the miles and miles at a walk. 

The "I do it this way...the world should follow suit" peeps. Example: I only ride bitless...how can you be so cruel to ride with a bit! 

And my final biggest peeve of all. Its one I've been guilty of in the past but have turned it around. "Gaaahd...my horse is sooo bad Im sending him to the trainers" Horse comes back, is well behaved, gets rave reviews from trainer....sits in a stall for 4 weeks...owner gets on and gets bucked off..."that trainer is clueless" If you bought a horse to ride...ride it or sell it. Its fine if you love horses and just want to look at them but if you expect a horse to be pulled out of a field without riding it for a few weeks and are seriously expecting a perfect ride...your crazy...batsh*t crazy. 

Rant end/ LOL


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

People who think they are that because they have a warmblood and they are rich

People who have freakin easy horses and they can jump higher than you because your horse takes off and jumps big and is super green. Its like jeeze, ride my horse and see what happens!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I hate people who think they know everything about everything like a couple of years ago I rode western for a bit now all my horse friends at school rode english I was telling one of them and how they told me to do something different to english, she instantly turns around and says No thats wrong grrr I was like you have never ridden western before and someone told me who has been riding for 20+ years I think they would know grrr 
stupid girl it makes me feel better a little because now she has dropped out of school and working at a takeaway place, living with her bf. serves her right


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

lol corinowalk. i just dont have patience, especially when it comes to stupid crap like that. it just drives me up the dam wall.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

I hate when people say I'm mean to my horses because I'm strict about good manners....then complain that their horse bites or walks all over them
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soileddove (Jul 27, 2010)

"Project horses" that never go anywhere. "I bought Fancy as a project four years ago as a green three year old, but due to an injury and a lack of time, she hasn't been worked with much. I'm asking $3,000 for her because she is a beautiful mare and has lots of potential." I'm sorry, but your 7 year old mare that has not been touched since you bought her is not worth the $3,000 you bought her for as a three year old. You see this all the time on CL.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

When horses move around while your working with them! If the horse it tied, I expect it not to swing its butt around and ram into me. If I'm lugging a big heavy Western saddle and am about to throw it onto the horse's back and it moves away, I'm get extremely ticked off. Same for brushing, clinching, bathing, etc... No moving!


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

1- when someone thinks that the higher you jump, the better rider you are. wrong. it doesnt matter how high you jump, as long as you handle your horse well, and dont look like a moron doing it, i doesnt matter. example: "how high did you jump today?" "two foot." "only 2 foot?! i jumped 2 foot six!" "at least i didnt look like a complete idiot doing it and throwing myself and my horse at the jump and almost crashing into it and hurting us both! instead, i handled my horse well, made it look good, and took the jump in stride."

2- when people say riding english is for sissies. you try taking your western pleasure horse and do what we do. also, when people say riding is easy. "all you have to do make all these dumb clicking noises and hang on!" ok, well, would you like me to put you on a TB and send you over a course of 12 fences with lead changes? didnt think so.

3- when people are trying to get their horse to do something, for example, walk into a puddle, and they say "my horse wont go in!" Well, then let me get your horse in. ***horse walks into puddle*** "how did you do that?!" i didnt just sit there on the horse's back and beg it to walk in. i actually gave a little effort, tried and succeeded.

no offense to anyone with anything i said here


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sooo many!

1.) People who buy inappropiate horses for themselves. "I have been taking riding lessons for six months and thought it was time to get a horse so I got a lovely TB that just finished racing, yay!"

2.) People who don't understand the proper and correct useages for tack. "He doesn't like to keep his head down so I got this running martingale which works really well when I tighten it as far as it will go!"

3.) People who don't understand the correlation between energy in and energy out in feeding regimes. "He is fed 14% protein 8% fat twice a day and when I took him out for a ride after two months off, he misbehaved, what has gotten into him?"

4.) People who breed unsuitable horses. "I know she is pidgeon toed, has a club foot and a parrot mouth but I just HAD to have a foal out of her because she is my favourite horse in the whole wide world."

5.) People who let a horse get away with bad behaviour. "Well he bucked when I asked him to canter so I though I had better get off because he didn't want to be ridden any more today."

Phew, rant over. Many many more but I would be taking over the whole thread!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh oh oh, my absolute no.1 pet peeve: People that are only concerned about getting a horse to jump when it fits into one or all of the following catagories:

-It is too young
-It has no training on the flat
-It is unsound
-The rider does not have the capabilities to jump anything.


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

sarahver said:


> Sooo many!
> 
> 1.) People who buy inappropiate horses for themselves. "I have been taking riding lessons for six months and thought it was time to get a horse so I got a lovely TB that just finished racing, yay!"
> 
> ...


couldn't agree more.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Just off the top of my head....

People who start horses too young.
People who breed less-than-exceptional-quality horses.
People who try to force their ideas on others.
People who are disrespectful towards other boarders by leaving horses in turnout in a riding area and then disappearing, nowhere to be found when someone wants to actually ride or work their horses, allowing horses turned out freely on the property to run around like wild animals and get other horses who are being ridden/worked/groomed/etc all riled up (free turnout on the property is for horses who will just graze calmly and there are designated turnout areas for horses who will run around), etc.
People who take advantage of horses and don't care if they're just scaring the crap out of them or confusing them.
People who blame the horse for everything and never take on any responsibility for problems.
People who do not respect disciplines other than their own.
People who keep a young or otherwise energetic horse in a stall without turnout.
People who use horses and throw them away.

Horses who have no personality or mind of their own and will blindly follow anybody off a cliff. At least make a person earn that kind of trust first!!

Harsh training equipment.
"Natural" horsemanship, the least natural of all.
Gaited horse soring.
Barbed wire fencing.
Horse pastures with a bunch of random crap thrown in them (tractor parts, old cars, and other random usually rusty things that can kill your horse)
Not having a horse of my own to ride for the first time in years :-( (had to throw that in there :wink


----------



## 888vegas888 (Jun 23, 2010)

rocky pony said:


> Not having a horse of my own to ride for the first time in years :-(


im in the same boat with ya, sister...


----------



## Hello (Apr 12, 2010)

sarahver, i have to say it: that horse in your avatar is beautiful!

I agree with a lot of what people have posted, but one thing that bugs me is in books or writing, authors ALWAYS have their characters riding stallions, because apparently its more impressive. And the authors who write about horses, but have no idea what theyre talking about.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

People who are judgmental and refuse to see anything as right except their way. Different is not always wrong!


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

^ I second that, Always.
I ride and show with a gaited barn- but I don't ride gaited myself. At the showgrounds we once went to, everyone glared at the gaited horses and their riders. If they realized I rode with them, they glared at me too. It is an open show, local, with $.50 ribbons as prizes. The attitude is really not necessary. 

Also, I get slightly annoyed when people try to make their horse sound more difficult than it really is- I see this at some shows too, where people will be like, "Don't trot next to me, my horse is sensitive!!!!" and their horse is super calm. It drives me bonkers. Rudeness in classes/warm-up rings period upsets me. It's just a local show, don't get your panties in a bunch, as everyone likes to say.

Judges who take themselves too seriously bug me too. 

As far as riding goes, when people have puppy paws, it drives me up the wall.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

horseluver2435 said:


> As far as riding goes, when people have puppy paws, it drives me up the wall.


Puppy paws?


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

tempest said:


> Puppy paws?


Also called piano hands !
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

> Puppy paws?


I think she means like..hands are piano, and look like puppy paws.


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Yes, that's exactly what I meant. Haha, I guess I call them that as that's what comes to mind when I see them!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

okay, that's what I thought, but it never hurts to ask.


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

1) English Riders who think they are tottaly better than everyone(Not saying any of you think that) Drives me absoluty crazie.
2)When people say "Oh, horse riding doesnt take skills" Yeah uhmm try hopppin' on my 1D barrel horse or my 6 year old stally and see how far you get!
3) Stupid kids that over work their horse at a show. LIke i went to fair grounds show and theyre was a girl about 10 maybe and you could tell she had a rescue horse. That horse was super good. They little girl got on her horse as soon as she was all tacked up they whole freakin day everytime i walked over to see my cometeion i saw the girl galloping the horse around the warm up ring. they horse was covered in sweat and it was only about 2 hours into the day. the horse could slow to a canter or trot and she would whip the horse so hard. they it was her turn to go for barrel racing i think it was and i heard her say to her horse "save your engery girl" Yeah well you kinda stared blowing that off fricken 6 hours ago. she got like 50 seconds for barrels. Poor horse  

Sorry for the novel i just had to share...://


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello said:


> sarahver, i have to say it: that horse in your avatar is beautiful!
> 
> I agree with a lot of what people have posted, but one thing that bugs me is in books or writing, authors ALWAYS have their characters riding stallions, because apparently its more impressive. And the authors who write about horses, but have no idea what theyre talking about.


Why thankyou! He is a funny boy, a stallion in fact, I doubt he was ever featured in a novel though


----------



## zanyoutthere (Jan 31, 2009)

Another :

Wehn you are on your horse or just standing by him, at a show. and ignorant people who are on their cell phones talking and NOT watching where they are going just run into your horse-Backend or front end- like seriously people do you KNOW how to ride?!?!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

People who know absolutely nothing about horses going all out. It's like how a drag queen takes being a girl to the extreme exaggerated level...but with horses. 
Example, I have a friend (love her don't get me wrong) who knows absolutely nothing about horses. Not a young girl either, older than my mom. She moves into the area, goes riding with us a few times, and convinces herself that she wants a horse. So she goes and buys two expensive Tennessee Walkers (nothing against the breed-they're great!) expensive tack, expensive trailer...everything expensive and everything related to horses. She and her husband go away for half the year to Arizona and leave her horses at our place to take care of. Not a problem, love the horses. So we ride them and they stay at our place most of the year. She comes back, takes them to her house and never rides them. She fell off once (not thrown, fell) and didn't ride him again the rest of the summer. One of her horses has since died and she has just one Walker left...that she doesn't like. So he doesn't get ridden either. 
Before you say anything, I know they are her horses and she can do what she wants with them. But then we have to listen to her complain. "Chance doesn't come to me or Chance runs all the time..Chance doesn't do what I tell him to"
Again, love this woman but it gets old.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I hate people who ask for advice, then blow you off and get their panties in a wad when you don't tell them exactly what they want to hear. Ex."Starlight bucked mii off n i dont wanna git on him agen! He scares mii! Wut shud i do????" "Get a trainer or sell the horse." "No! My horse luvs mii n wud do nething for mii! i cant afford a trianer but i dont matter neways cuz i em da best rider everr!!!!" Then two weeks later they come back and complain again. -sigh-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

People who buy horses without knowing squat about them. You would think that reading was some kind of torture.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sunny said:


> I hate people who ask for advice, then blow you off and get their panties in a wad when you don't tell them exactly what they want to hear. Ex."Starlight bucked mii off n i dont wanna git on him agen! He scares mii! Wut shud i do????" "Get a trainer or sell the horse." "No! My horse luvs mii n wud do nething for mii! i cant afford a trianer but i dont matter neways cuz i em da best rider everr!!!!" Then two weeks later they come back and complain again. -sigh-


:clap::clap::clap::clap:

You even got the misspellings, horrible grammar and text speak just right!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I love it too Sunny. But I admit it, it took me quite some time to read through the text speak part.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Aha, my other pet peeve: TEXT SPEAK!!! It even annoys me in text messages.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

sarahver said:


> Aha, my other pet peeve: TEXT SPEAK!!! It even annoys me in text messages.


Yup, me too, Sarah.

Which is why whenever I send a text message, I spell everything out as if it were an e-mail or forum post.

There just isn't any _good _excuse to use text speak, especially since most cell phone plans no longer charge by the word.

Plus, how HARD is it to type out _anymore_ as opposed to nemore? Seriously? :-x


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Let's see some of my pet peaves from the other day...

You need a breast collar and a back cinch...if that horse goes to bucking...what???? My English saddle has neither and has never managed to come of when I rode in it and jumped in it and yes even had a few bucks in it.


You need new reins these are to thick and to new...ummm i just bought them today.

What kind of a bit is that??? (It is a D ring snaffle) I've never seen a bit like that you need to ride that horse in the bit the trainer was riding in. (yes I have it ordered it should be here in a couple of days. This is fine for now) well I have something you could throw in her mouth (no thanks)

That bit needs a curb chain...seriously???????

Again that horse needs a breast collar, a new saddle, back cinch and I would throw a tie down on her too. (why she hardly raises her head above her withers????) because I just would.

You can tell a woman trained her. Really how??? You had no idea until I just told you and that woman could outride you any day I am sure of it.

Well she trained her gentle for you. Wasn't hard on her.How do you know and isn't that the point to have a gentle responsive horse? I don't want a horse who had its mouth ripped on and head tied down like your horses and is half crazy out of fear.

You should let so and so ride her...umm I would not let him NEAR my horse and ruin all of the great work that was put into her.

I could go on but needless to say I won't be riding near them for a while.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I am so particular with grammar that I use apostrophe's, comma's, hyphen's and semicolon's in text messages, even if it means my messages are long. I find it so tiresome trying to translate text speak, I invested a lot of money in my education, why oh why would I want to appear uneducated? Phew, rant over.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

sarahver said:


> I am so particular with grammar that I use apostrophe's, comma's, hyphen's and semicolon's in text messages, even if it means my messages are long. I find it so tiresome trying to translate text speak, I invested a lot of money in my education, why oh why would I want to appear uneducated? Phew, rant over.


Do your apostrophes, commas, hyphens and semicolons own something?

:wink:


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Do your apostrophes, commas, hyphens and semicolons own something?
> 
> :wink:


 
Aaaaargh, you got me!!! :wink:


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

Ha ha I went back and added in my punctuation. Sometimes I am in such a hurry when I post that I don't go back and read. It probably still isn't perfect or completely correct


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Dang, I forgot the worst one in the world. Ready, everyone? 

*Smoking while horseback riding*. At the showgrounds we rarely go to [same one where everyone hates gaited], there are a couple different older ladies who just light up between warming up and their classes. It scares the crap out of me. *shiver* I always wonder what would happen if they would drop it and burn their horse...you'd have one person on the ground and a missing horse, I suspect. But it drives me absolutely up the wall.


----------



## inaclick (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't like trainers / instructors who speak bad about ANY other known trainer / instructor.
I know they're trying to make themselves look better but in my eyes the most discrete and honest person wins most respect


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I use correct punctuation and grammar in text messages, too. I don't use slang, either, for the most part. "Lol" is the extent of my shortcuts. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

hmm theres just so many to choose from

1) All the people who bash other diciplines and think that only there dicipline is the best. When they've most likely never even tried that dicipline.
2) The breed snobs, every breed is good to me. I just prefer some to others.
3) all the people who think their so much better than everyone else.
4) The rich kids who have parents that have money to go out and buy 20,000 horses and a month after started their already winning
5) Everyone that bashes a bit when they don't even understand the mechanics of how it works
6) The "snaffle peaple" sure every horse should be started in one, but fact is not every horse can go it's whole life ridden in a simple snaffle. get over it.

I think I'm done now, the first one really annoys me. I never used to notice anything literally, I accepted bits, riding and my horses until I moved to the barn I'm at now. Which is actually the barn I grew up at, but spend 4 years away and alot of new people come. I had a girl critisize everything about me and my horses. When I started riding english since she was a english rider and jumping was her "specialty" she talked bad about me. Apparently having 12 years of riding experience even if it was western wouldn't help me at all. Though I already knew how to post so all it was was picking up the correct english seat. 3 months of lessons and my instructor said I was at the same level as her haha. But she'd only been riding her own horse for a couple of years, yet talked crap about me. Jealously much? Either way karma happened and everyone learned what a b*%ch she was and nobody likes her now, didn't help I'd know the people there since I was 4. And now she has no horse. Moral: don't talk crap about people, espeially if you tick everyone off and the other person is friendly with everyone.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Sunny said:


> I use correct punctuation and grammar in text messages, too. I don't use slang, either, for the most part. "Lol" is the extent of my shortcuts. :lol:


Oh, I haz been known to use teh slang now n'again. :wink:

ICanHasCheezburger has really made an impact on a lot of us!


----------



## EmilyAndBalthamos (Oct 11, 2009)

I admit, I use text speak in text messages .

BUT, it's only because I can only have a certain number of characters in a text message. If I go over the number, the text message splits into two messages. Then I have to pay for the extra message. So, I shorten whenever I can. :wink:


One of my biggest pet peeves is when people tell me that Western riding is for people that aren't good enough for English riding. Really? I think they are equal... I may not jump, but that doesn't make me a bad rider.
Another pet peeve is when people claim they know absolutely *everything* about riding, they've been riding *all* their lives... And then say, "OMG meh poneh just galloped with me!" when they are at an extended trot. *facepalm*


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

BarrelRacer86 said:


> The breed snobs, every breed is good to me. I just prefer some to others.


I agree. A friend's brother up north turned up his nose at our horses because he ONLY deals with Arabians. He said you get what you pay for with a horse. In some cases that may be true, as with many things, but in our experience...not true at all. My family has never spent over $1000 on a horse and they are all great. Sure they don't all have awesome pedigrees but that's not why we have horses.


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

heres something i really hate!! i knew this girl she took lessons for 2 years and got a horse (she was a spoild little brat!!) she got a 4 year old green mare bred by barrel racers to do jumpin, she didnt train her, never gave her dicaplin when the horse was bad and, she didnt listen to anyones advise, here is how the horse turnd out if you tried to punish the horse she would attack you she bucked the girl off at least 5 times a week she didnt listen to more experienced people and the horse got worms and a week after died of colic,
she only had the horse for 8 months and she was the sweetest thing when she first got her.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ thats horrible ! that poor horse


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Another pet peeve: People who check their phones while riding. I'm sorry, but you are on a 2,000 lb prey animal with a mind of its own, whose first instinct when it gets scared is to run and you're focusing on your phone? 

I yelled at a girl who started texting while riding (despite the fact she was riding a school horse), she glared at me but put the phone away.

That's just my pet peeve though.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

I have various pet peeves, a lot of them have been covered already.

One is that I can't stand when people hate rich people for the easy life they have. Like: "Omg they just bought a $20,000 warmblood horse, they're so snooty and spoiled." Obviously there are times when rich people can act snooty and spoiled, but I don't think they turn out to be half as bad as some people say they are. They didn't get to where they are by sitting around and being snobbish-if after a life of hard work they are able to buy that $20,000 horse they always wanted, good for them.

I never really ran into this problem until I got on this forum, but those people that have a horse that is so far out of their league it's on another planet and who bucks and rears and runs away every time they ride, and is actually hurting them, yet when the person asks for advice and are told to move on, that there's no shame in admitting your horse is too much for you, they proceed to turn right around and yell at everyone: "My horsie and I have a great bond and we understand each other! I'll never sell him!" (though with tons more spelling errors and grammatical mistakes). 

People who are afraid of their horses, and don't work with them, yet won't sell them either (*cough*mysister*cough*)

The fact that I will walk into my lesson barn in the middle of the afternoon on a gorgeous sunny day and find more than 3/4 of the stalls occupied by horses. I don't know why it bugs me, but it does. I totally understand if you need to keep your horse in for health reasons, but a horse is so much happier outside than it is stuck in a smelly, dark stall, I can't even begin to explain. I pity the horses who are kept in all day, every day.

When people call a vet for EVERYTHING. Yes, there are a lot of things that probably could do with vet attention, but there are also a lot of things that, honestly, can heal perfectly well on their own with time, nature working its course, and a bit of home applied salve or ointment (Wonder Dust and Blue Kote are the two staple things every livestock owner should keep handy). 

There's more, but that's all I feel like sharing for now.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are some of mine:

People who smoke around horses. Geez, how stupid can they get? lets name some flammable things around horses, shall we? Theres the stalls, the bedding, the hay, the hay storage area, your house, the pasture...basically your ENTIRE property! And besides you're killing yourself by smoking a pack a day.

Constantly Jittery horses. It drives me up a wall when a horse can't stand still. I'm not talking about spooky horses who have a reason for being jumpy; I'm talking about horses who can't stand still. It's annoying when you stop to take a break on a trail ride and every 45 seconds your horse has to take a few steps for an entire hour. After 10 minutes, I just want to yell "stand still, you phsyco".

Annoying preteen girls who beg and cry and throw a fit until mommy and daddy buy her a pretty horsie. They don't know the first thing about horse care, nor do they deserve to have a "pretty horsie". Because when a non-horsie person decides to buy a horse just because it is a "pretty horsie" for thier bratty daughter, bad things happen my friend :twisted:. Usually the girl gets bitten or stepped on and she cries then her family sells the horse. Just a while ago, one girl acidentally tried to hand feed a poisonous plant to her horse, because she thought it was yummy grass. (this is the second post tonight I have mentioned this story in and I still can't think of the name of the plant..and its driving me up the wall).

Horses that dont respect your space. Not only is it annoying, but dangerous. I understand that the young ones may not always remember where you are, (and they should be promtly reminded of where your space is) but if your horse is 9+ years old and he still regularly steps on your feet and pushes you around, your horse needs disipline!!!

Unsupervised Children. Argh, I just want to choke the ******s! Every time you try to ride in the back pasture, you will get 6-10 of the trailer park kids lined up along the fence screaming at you. Then every once in a while you will get one that wants to pet the horse. And instead of asking you, he/she will run up to the fence and pat the horse on the belly. This really freaks the horses out. But hey, it scares the kids away as well.

That is all I can think of for now.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Just thought of another one:

People who buy horses based soley on their pedigrees. I actually met a person once who said "No pedigree, no horse." I can see lineage and registration playing a role in horse purchasing, but what about training? Conformation? Temperment? Health?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Just thought of another one:
> 
> People who buy horses based soley on their pedigrees. I actually met a person once who said "No pedigree, no horse." I can see lineage and registration playing a role in horse purchasing, but what about training? Conformation? Temperment? Health?


 I do agree that horses should be chosen on their qualities, not pedigree. But actual breeders(not BYB) do breed for conformation, temperment, etc. A pedigree gives some people more security in what they're going to get, especially with young horses. As for training, a well-bred horse is more likely to be trained out the wazoo than a grade horse, and less likely to have sit in a pasture for the past however many years. Ofcourse, this isn't always the case, and I certainly don't agree with overlooking non-registered horses. My first two horses were both grade.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Sunny said:


> I do agree that horses should be chosen on their qualities, not pedigree. But actual breeders(not BYB) do breed for conformation, temperment, etc. A pedigree gives some people more security in what they're going to get, especially with young horses. As for training, a well-bred horse is more likely to be trained out the wazoo than a grade horse, and less likely to have sit in a pasture for the past however many years. Ofcourse, this isn't always the case, and I certainly don't agree with overlooking non-registered horses. My first two horses were both grade.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It makes sense for breeders to pay attention to pedigrees and I would be somewhat concerned if they didn't. I am more directing it at those people who won't shut up about their new horse's lineage for 2 hours. And after a while you start thinking to yourself, "So what if you got a son of Peptoboonsmol? What can your horse do?"


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> I am more directing it at those people who won't shut up about their new horse's lineage for 2 hours.


 I've got a friend like this. Goes on and on about how her horse has Poco whatever 20 generations back. :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

When people lunge their psychotic horses near riders. Nothing irks me more when I'm riding in any given ring [ and the barn I board my horse in has 5 arena's, one indoor and 4 outdoor. Along with a couple of paddocks that can be used for lunging] and someone comes and lunges their horse in the same arena/ near the arena someone is riding in.

That really isn't that much of a big deal to me, except for when the horses are freakin' bolting on the line, rearing, bucking, etc, and freaks the other horses out!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

A knack for horses said:


> Just thought of another one:
> 
> People who buy horses based soley on their pedigrees. I actually met a person once who said "No pedigree, no horse." I can see lineage and registration playing a role in horse purchasing, but what about training? Conformation? Temperment? Health?


Omg I KNOW! It really ticks me off that because my horse isn't registered, apparently she's less of a horse, is good for nothing, and should never be bred (I don't plan on breeding her anytime soon, I'm just arguing this point for the sake of it). Ok, so my quiet, sweet, respectful, bombproof (not to mention sturdy and nicely put together) mare should not have the right to pass on those traits just because she doesn't have a piece of paper with her name and the names of her family on it? Yet, there's an 18 HH 4 YO warmblood at the barn, disrespectful, stupid, and it's ok for him because he's bred out the wazoo. A lot of people need a priority check. The papers don't make the horse.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh here is another one of mine: When people contact you about a horse you are selling and clearly have no idea what they are getting themselves into. Here are three examples I have had in the last week:

Enquiring about a 6yo Arabian stallion - "How does he behave when he is turned out with other horses?" Ummm OK.

Enquiring about a 4yo Arabian stallion (unbroken) - "I am looking for a horse I can train up for my children, do you think he would be suitable once he is broken?" Lady, they're your children, you tell me.

Enquiring about a green broken 3yo Anglo Arab - "I am looking for a horse for my 11 year old to begin hunter jumper classes on" So many things wrong with this statement *shakes head*


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

Another peeve:

This girl recently moved her mare into the barn I board my horse, recently as in a few weeks ago. I have yet to see the owner of this mare at all. I actually, strike that, saw her a few days ago, she came into the barn, watched my friend groom her horse, then left, she didn't even take her horse out :/

Apparently she is afraid of her horse, and can see why. Walking by the horses stall she pins her ears flat at you and charges towards her door, kicks her door in repeatedly and bites the wall. She bites other horses over her stall guard as they walk by [which sends my boy charging] and if your standing in front of her stall out of reach facing away from her, she sticks her head over her stall guard and repeatedly snaps her teeth at your head. 

But she's also bored stiff, hanging her head over her stall guard and chomping her teeth, kicking her stall door. I can't stand when people ignore their horses because they're afraid of them etc. Just sell the poor mare as a pasture pet or something!


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Bandera said:


> People who think they are that because they have a warmblood and they are rich
> 
> People who have freakin easy horses and they can jump higher than you because your horse takes off and jumps big and is super green. Its like jeeze, ride my horse and see what happens!


I, for one, appreciate the sight of a well behaved horse taking a new rider over jumps. Why does it annoy you to see people with more behaved/fancier horses?


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

@ roro

I think Bandera was referring to when beginners claim they are better riders than experienced riders, just because they're jumping their horse higher; even though they have less practical experience.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

ilyTango said:


> Omg I KNOW! It really ticks me off that because my horse isn't registered, apparently she's less of a horse, is good for nothing, and should never be bred (I don't plan on breeding her anytime soon, I'm just arguing this point for the sake of it). Ok, so my quiet, sweet, respectful, bombproof (not to mention sturdy and nicely put together) mare should not have the right to pass on those traits just because she doesn't have a piece of paper with her name and the names of her family on it? Yet, there's an 18 HH 4 YO warmblood at the barn, disrespectful, stupid, and it's ok for him because he's bred out the wazoo. A lot of people need a priority check. The papers don't make the horse.


Go ahead and breed her to whatever you want, but unless you do a DNA test you will have NO idea what she is. If you don't care about registering the offspring, fine. Tell everyone your foal is by Patches The Wonderhorse, but you can't prove it if you want to sell it, and no one will want to breed to it because the offspring can't be registered either.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Thought of yet another one:

People who are gifted with mules who think that can translate to a horse. As far as I'm concerned, horses and mules have no mental or behavioral commonalities. Just because you can smack around your mule doesn't mean that you can just come up to a horse and start smackin' the horse around.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

You can NOT smack a mule around.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

haviris said:


> You can NOT smack a mule around.


Exactly what I think, but the mule breeder I know apparently thinks different. No he does not literally hit his mule to get it to do what he wants. He doesn't beat the animal, but he uses a pretty firm hand when they start balking. I don't always agree with how much force he uses with his mules, But dang can those mules get a attitude. And I would definately NOT want to be on the recieving end of that kick.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh I have some many but I will post just a few.

-my old coach
-airagant riders who show off when not neccasary (for example my old coach dropped his but to the judge threw it over neck not putting the bit in his horses mouth and loped out. The horse could of easily have gotten in his foot stuck.)
-riders who do not space out in the ring 
-rude or pushy horses.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

My Beau said:


> Go ahead and breed her to whatever you want, but unless you do a DNA test you will have NO idea what she is. If you don't care about registering the offspring, fine. Tell everyone your foal is by Patches The Wonderhorse, but you can't prove it if you want to sell it, and no one will want to breed to it because the offspring can't be registered either.


Well, I won't be breeding her for a few years, at least. I'm nowhere near ready to deal with a foal yet. I couldn't care less if I'm able to register it, and if I breed her it'll be so I can keep her baby forever and train it and ride it. But yeah, you're right..it'll be hard to get a decent buyer/price if it's not registered and I ever _do _decide to sell it.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

I can't stand when Im schooling at a show and there are 20 horses in the warm up ring, all with their own special trainer, and everyone is going different directions and screaming what jump they're doing. 

Why can't everyone just walk, trot, canter in the same direction and warm up using the same jump in a nice orderly fashion.


----------



## Mickey4793 (Sep 24, 2009)

A knack for horses said:


> Here are some of mine:
> 
> Unsupervised Children. Argh, I just want to choke the ******s! Every time you try to ride in the back pasture, you will get 6-10 of the trailer park kids lined up along the fence screaming at you. Then every once in a while you will get one that wants to pet the horse. And instead of asking you, he/she will run up to the fence and pat the horse on the belly. This really freaks the horses out. But hey, it scares the kids away as well.
> 
> That is all I can think of for now.


OH my god, yes. One time I was riding my very spooky horse in the outdoor arena, and he's already petrified of small children [something about their size I think] Some man was letting his legion of tiny tots run a muck around the arenas, they were running in at out of the judging boxes by the rings, slamming the door and WORST OF ALL throwing a jolly ball all over the place. My horse bolted and the man finally asked if his children were scaring my horse, uhm, yes!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Or the people who let their dogs run around without a leash on and then get upset when the Fair Board tells them to keep it on a leash or at their camper.

Or the people who complain about the actions of only one person's dog despite the fact that this dog has is the most well behaved dog on the fairgrounds. You complain about the best, quietest dog out there, and ignore all the other dogs that are running around crazy? Including yours? Oh, okay.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

Knowitalls. It seems anyone who has ever seen a horse knows THE ONLY WAY to train and handle one. When I got my horse, a "trainer" (I have come to think her a fraud) told me that "an amateur like [me] could never understand the complexities of the mind of a thoroughbred" (like she could, of course, implying that I would be an idiot not to hire her). I wish she could see us now.


----------



## DSJ46 (Aug 11, 2010)

And I will add to that New Age "Horse Whisperers" (that movie ruined a whole generation of trainers). The mystics. Those who hold the magic keys to all the "complexities." Horse training is a bonded relationship, knowledge and classical conditioning. And it is better to be a horse listener--you most often learn where you should go with training that way.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

People who think they are better than me because their fences are WOODEN! "OMFGWTF YOU HATE YOUR HORSES AND ARE BACKYARD PIECE OF SH!T BECAUSE YOUR FENCES ARE BARBED WIRE!!!!" Get real. You know I would love to cut down a forest to properly fence in my horses and the neighbors cattle but somehow thats just out of my price range at the moment.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

Wood is not the only alternative to barbed wire... and barbed wire is dangerous.


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

^I second that barbed wire is very dangerous. It can be replaced with electric wire quite cheaply.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Poeple who reffer to their horses in a degrading manor. Ugh, why do you even keep the horse if every time you say something about it you reffer to him/her as "this piece of sh*t here..." or "this stupid animal...". At least have the decency to call the horse a horse, if you refuse to use its name.


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

hmmm i HATE when horses try to eat while your riding!!!! they better not try!!!

i hate when my little sister and her friend (they are riders BUT) storm the whole ranch grrr the things they get into -.- 

horses that don't stay on the rail >:O 

People who constantly do circles when they are in front of me x.x


----------



## qha4 (Jun 9, 2010)

the barn where i ride has 3 generations living on site and one kid who lives their who has ben around horses all of his live will go aroun bikeing down the stall isls while draging a toy tuck behind him.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

qha4 said:


> the barn where i ride has 3 generations living on site and one kid who lives their who has ben around horses all of his live will go aroun bikeing down the stall isls while draging a toy tuck behind him.


Everyone else may disagree, but I most likely wouldn't mind this.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

ilyTango said:


> Everyone else may disagree, but I most likely wouldn't mind this.


Neither would I, ily.

Free desensitizing!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Two thumbs up for free desensitizing.


----------



## JustPaint (Sep 27, 2010)

tempest said:


> Another pet peeve: People who check their phones while riding. I'm sorry, but you are on a 2,000 lb prey animal with a mind of its own, whose first instinct when it gets scared is to run and you're focusing on your phone?
> 
> I yelled at a girl who started texting while riding (despite the fact she was riding a school horse), she glared at me but put the phone away.
> 
> That's just my pet peeve though.


I worked at a place like that and have a "trainer" that does it even when's supposed to be instructing me. Even irks me still when people drive a car and do it. ( that's another rant) I don't understand what is so important to text or talk on the phone. Don't you just love the glare.



A knack for horses said:


> It makes sense for breeders to pay attention to pedigrees and I would be somewhat concerned if they didn't. *I am more directing it at those people who won't shut up about their new horse's lineage for 2 hours.* And after a while you start thinking to yourself, "So what if you got a son of Peptoboonsmol? What can your horse do?"


When I was looking for a horse to lease I can't tell you how many times I've ran into people like that. I spoke to a lady for almost an hour about her horses pedigree.




inaclick said:


> I don't like trainers / instructors who speak bad about ANY other known trainer / instructor.
> I know they're trying to make themselves look better but in my eyes the most discrete and honest person wins most respect


My most "recent" trainer. Quick to point out everything wrong about the rider's position, horse, her own horses, etc. 



Mickey4793 said:


> OH my god, yes. One time I was riding my very spooky horse in the outdoor arena, and he's already petrified of small children [something about their size I think] Some man was letting his legion of tiny tots run a muck around the arenas, they were running in at out of the judging boxes by the rings, slamming the door and WORST OF ALL throwing a jolly ball all over the place. My horse bolted and the man finally asked if his children were scaring my horse, uhm, yes!


I agree people really need to supervise their kids, especially with the screaming the horse I rode prier was used to gun shots but when kids scream it was a whole different ball game.



DSJ46 said:


> Knowitalls. It seems anyone who has ever seen a horse knows THE ONLY WAY to train and handle one. When I got my horse, a "trainer" (I have come to think her a fraud) told me that "an amateur like [me] could never understand the complexities of the mind of a thoroughbred" (like she could, of course, implying that I would be an idiot not to hire her). I wish she could see us now.


Nothing worse then this or so I've come to believe.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm going to have to go back and read the others, I"m sure I'll agree! And think about some of my own. But one off the top of my head that I hate: people calling Belgians as belgiums. For some reason that really bothers me (and I don't have any Belgians lol)


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

My pet peeves? Hold on, now youve got me started!

1. People who think your cruel because you actually use the whip not just tap the friggen horse.

2. People who are ribbon hungry, someone i know rides past our rider class to make sure im not in it. It got that bad her mum once drove into a show saw our float and drove out ;/

3. Horses with no manners and people who pussy foot around them! Again same person leads there horse around the whole show because he wont tie up by himself. And yet he tramples over you and hits the end of the lead all the time! 

4. Pony Club (ive had a few issues with them)

5.People that tell me ive broken there horse! Because i dont jam its head on its chest.
and to think i have many more to think of.. I dont have much pactience for annoying people


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im sure a million people do this but it really gets to me. 

People who have a solid horse with like one sick and baby powder it to make it look white instead of spending the time actually washing their horse before the show. I have a horse who is almost entirely white and I'm up til all hours of the night making sure he's spotless before shows. If you want your horse to look great actually put some work into it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Poco1220 said:


> Im sure a million people do this but it really gets to me.
> 
> People who have a solid horse with like one sick and baby powder it to make it look white instead of spending the time actually washing their horse before the show. I have a horse who is almost entirely white and I'm up til all hours of the night making sure he's spotless before shows. If you want your
> horse to look great actually put some work into it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



oh i know right!! I have a grey who I know I can make look white so I prepare a week before the show and wash him every day an twice the night before the comp and the the judge has the desency to tell me I used to much chalk because there is no way a horse can be so clean! I want shove the ribbon in there face and say he hasn't had one friggen block of chalk touch him in his entire life!!! Grrr what a good scrub and some decent purple shampoo can do! 

Ok rant over phewwf * deep breath* smile
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

I hate it when people find out you own horses and want to ride them or they expect to ride them and hint " so when are we going for a ride?" .....

When you get your own horse lol


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Shalani said:


> When you get your own horse lol


 :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

when people ride their horses up to a group of little children;

when people constantly crack their lunge whip and yell at a horse in a round pen when they're already doing what is asked. 

When people forget to turn the hot wire back on. 

When people leave the drive gate open. 

When people jerry-rig fencing... letting their horses get out and eat all my hay. 

When people don't feed or water their horses.

when people tie their horses and drive away

hogging the wash rack

pasture mates that always spread the manure in the pasture instead of picking it up (the flies love it, but I don't!)

finding my rakes, etc with someone else's stuff.

horse people that always try to one-up everyone else (and they've usually got the worst behaved horses)


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I need my own property. LOL! My whole list is boarding-related.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Poco1220 said:


> Im sure a million people do this but it really gets to me.
> 
> People who have a solid horse with like one sick and baby powder it to make it look white instead of spending the time actually washing their horse before the show. I have a horse who is almost entirely white and I'm up til all hours of the night making sure he's spotless before shows. If you want your horse to look great actually put some work into it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Our show season here is in the winter, and I refuse to bath a horse when it's cold just to go to a show! (granted I just do schooling shows except for the minis... for them I use a force blower to blow out all the dirt, which is easy since they're shaved for shows, and will use a warm damp cloth if needed).


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I hate when I have my horse in the cross ties and someone puts their horse on the hitch post in front of it and let it swing around backwards so that their horses butt is against my horses chest in the cross ties with no way to get away, especially if they kick at him.

I really HATE that my stable gives certain families a nice discount on their board to volunteer to feed, clean stalls, turn out horses on a weekend...one day a month and all they do is throw hay at your horse and leave so that Sunday night your horse is standing in a swamp of urine and sawdust (my stable buys sawdust instead of shavings...yeah I know....).


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i don't like it when im riding and the other person and their horse is walking right beside me i feel boxed in x.x


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

_This annoys me !!! People think just because a horse has color its some how worth more , even when its achieved nothing , has no papers , bad confirmation and is unfortunate looking ...... But hey he's a palomino !!!_

*4 yr old palomino qh gelding. green broken and ready to go on with further education in any discipline. 14.3 hands and solid build . beautiful natured and looks to match. willing to learn. white blaze and two front white socks. very good doer . just had feet done and wormed. good to catch and float.no papers.$4000 ono.*


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Shalani said:


> _This annoys me !!! People think just because a horse has color its some how worth more , even when its achieved nothing , has no papers , bad confirmation and is unfortunate looking ...... But hey he's a palomino !!!_
> 
> *4 yr old palomino qh gelding. green broken and ready to go on with further education in any discipline. 14.3 hands and solid build . beautiful natured and looks to match. willing to learn. white blaze and two front white socks. very good doer . just had feet done and wormed. good to catch and float.no papers.$4000 ono.*


Oh, I hate that too! We have a few of those ads on Craig's List out here one for a Pali and one for a Buckskin... The buck isn't even 2 yet, hasn't been handled and they want 5K for it...and I don't recognize any of the names in it's breeding. Oh and it's knock kneed to boot! 

I hate that People just LOVE Cinny when they think he's a QH, and say what a great QH he is, nice mover, etc etc and then...when they find out he's a breeding stock Paint (paint with no spots) they sort of look down their nose at him and walk away like they can't waste their time on him.

And I really can't stand ads for foals with titles like "Great Reining Prospect" "Great eventer prospect" "Great Barrel Prospect" etc etc etc, and then you get to the ad and it's a little foal who's never been handled. Isn't it a bit early to be able to tell that it's a great prospect at a particular sport?? Okay, I can play that...my 9 month old baby is a GREAT PROSPECT to be a pro quarterback!!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> People who have a solid horse with like one sick and baby powder it to make it look white instead of spending the time actually washing their horse before the show. I have a horse who is almost entirely white and I'm up til all hours of the night making sure he's spotless before shows. If you want your horse to look great actually put some work into it!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I assume you mean sock not sick, correct?


I guess it does not bug me that people hide dirt on socks. Why? Because socks get dirty the instant you get them clean.

I am annoyed at the people who go into the ring with manure chunk on hocks and such.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

My pet peeve?

People who join forums to live out a fantasy life. Like the teen who says she's been riding 21 years, and is going to buy a $100,000 animal for a lesson horse.

Irritates the SNOT out of me. If people want to do fantasy role playing, there are sites for that. A horse BB is not the place to live out a My Little Poneh fantasy. :-x


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> My pet peeve?
> 
> People who join forums to live out a fantasy life. Like the teen who says she's been riding 21 years, and is going to buy a $100,000 animal for a lesson horse.
> 
> Irritates the SNOT out of me. If people want to do fantasy role playing, there are sites for that. A horse BB is not the place to live out a My Little Poneh fantasy. :-x


Love you SR!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

People who assume you can't ride, just because your a young teen annoys the crap out of me...I don't think you can judge someones rider capability on their age just talent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

JackofDiamonds said:


> People who assume you can't ride, just because your a young teen annoys the crap out of me..


How young? My bestest riding buddy is 14 and has been riding since she was 12 y/o.

That kid can ride rings around me, and I've been riding for over 30 years. She's simply amazing.

So it has little to do with your age, but it has _everything_ to do with your actual ability. Too many kids think they're the greatest rider evah, when that's simply not the case.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

People who refuse to get proper vet care for their animals and then make excuses for it.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> How young? My bestest riding buddy is 14 and has been riding since she was 12 y/o.
> 
> That kid can ride rings around me, and I've been riding for over 30 years. She's simply amazing.
> 
> So it has little to do with your age, but it has _everything_ to do with your actual ability. Too many kids think they're the greatest rider evah, when that's simply not the case.


oh and they think just because they can jump higher than you there better. However forget the part thar your horse is green.. That gets me too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thought of another one...

People who think that just because you have a little "baggage" and are not a stick, you should only ride western and forget about riding dressage or any other discipline. Completely irks me. My dressage trainer does very well with dressage, has gone through level 4 with very high marks and um....she's not exactly a size 10, in fact she's the same size as me if not bigger.


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> My pet peeve?
> 
> People who join forums to live out a fantasy life. Like the teen who says she's been riding 21 years, and is going to buy a $100,000 animal for a lesson horse.
> 
> Irritates the SNOT out of me. If people want to do fantasy role playing, there are sites for that. A horse BB is not the place to live out a My Little Poneh fantasy. :-x


:lol::lol: Quite.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thought of this one while at the stable yesterday...

People who despite the fact that the arena is HUGE and absolutely NOBODY is in it, they have to lunge their horse directly in front of the gate preventing anyone else from entering the arena. Then when you ask them to let you in they have the nerve to be snippy with you, how dare you interrupt them working their horse. Yesterday a girl even had the nerve to say, in a snippy tone "can't you just wait until I'm done?" and acted like I was the person being rude when I NICELY asked her to let me in.


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

My biggest one is little boys who could have spent the two years they let their pony stand in a field actually riding then once a loaner has been found, created a really good bond, got the pony in a decent shape and ready to show plus finally moved to a good yard with beautiful toilets, guess who suddenly decides they want to go back to riding but not until the school summer holidays begin in two weeks and their parents agree.
^I know I should get over it but **** I loved that pony, if he was 2 inches bigger and I'd had the money and the room I would have bought him when the lad lost interest again a few weeks later. 
Or people who accuse you have leaving a gate open when said gate is two pieces of wire and they have their escape artist Shetland in there even though you spent ages trying to make sure it was as closed as possible.
Crazy people who believe their horse is a quiet, safe ride when in actual fact it's a poorly schooled, spooky thing and they're too scared to ride it.
Crazy people who neglect to tell you that they've only had their horse for 2 or 3 weeks and have barely ridden it.
Crazy people who think a little bit strong equals horse that starts rearing, knocking you around and generally being a stupid thing and they never take it out by themselves either.
How do I attract the crazy people? I think I need to get better at spotting them.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

People who school/punish their horse AFTER the class if it did bad. Sorry, if you're going to show you should prepare and train BEFORE the show!

PETA extremists. Just last weekend I was walking through a cattle barn at the fair and there was this crazy lady making her kid walk around in some cow poo and taking pictures of it. Okay, maybe it's more of a sanitation thing than a PETA thing, but I hate those extremists too!

People who waste/ruin horses. I've seen people go out and buy AMAZING horses and they just sit in the pasture.. or people that buy amazing, talented (and forgiving!) horses that yank on their mouths or ride in crazy spurs and stab the horse every stride.


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

People who mentions stuff and says stuff when they dont even ask. Like in a critique you say dont critique this. Well they do it anyways sigh HOW ANNOYING.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Mickey4793 said:


> When people lunge their psychotic horses near riders. Nothing irks me more when I'm riding in any given ring [ and the barn I board my horse in has 5 arena's, one indoor and 4 outdoor. Along with a couple of paddocks that can be used for lunging] and someone comes and lunges their horse in the same arena/ near the arena someone is riding in.
> 
> That really isn't that much of a big deal to me, except for when the horses are freakin' bolting on the line, rearing, bucking, etc, and freaks the other horses out!



Omg! Yes! Especially if it's an already crowded arena!
The last show I went too my poor girl nearly got attacked by a little welsh pony being lunged! Haha


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I know, unfortunately, _*several*_ people that insist that I let my 3 year old AUTISTIC son ride their "Completely dead broke horse" and give me a hard time when I don't.... then the next day they stand in front of me laughing that they have no control over their horse. What the heck?! Oh and one of them put Boy Scouts on her horse one day and guess what happened? The horse took off at full gallop with it's head straight up in the air. *slaps palm to face*


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

People who post things on a public BB, then get ****ed off when they don't get the opinions they want to hear. 

People who think they can control what others do or say, and then get ****ed off when they find out they can't.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Eliz said:


> Omg! Yes! Especially if it's an already crowded arena!
> The last show I went too my poor girl nearly got attacked by a little welsh pony being lunged! Haha


 Good one. People not knowing the basic arena rules. People ignorant of stallions and not handling them according to them being stallions!


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> People who post things on a public BB, then get ****ed off when they don't get the opinions they want to hear.
> 
> People who think they can control what others do or say, and then get ****ed off when they find out they can't.


Please enlighten me as to what BB stands for, if you will


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

aspin231 said:


> Please enlighten me as to what BB stands for, if you will


Bulletin board. Horse Forum is a public bulletin board.


----------

